# Safety Act Puts Kid Atvs, Motorbikes In Storage



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Click for story

This is a bit hard to believe..

Carey


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

This is satire, right?

Please tell me it's all tongue in cheek, and wasn't intended for release until 4.1.09!

Good Grief!









Happy Trails,
Doug

Now if you will excuse me, I'm going to go snack on a jar of fishing weights to tide me over until dinner!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

...really?

You're kidding right? Is this something we need lawmaker to be working on right now?

Seriously?


----------



## bmxmom (Jun 3, 2005)

This is not just for the atvs and dirtbikes. This has also hit the sport of bmx (which we participate in). All bike parts on a 24 inch bike or smaller will have to be tested for lead. It may put some smaller companies out of business because of the cost of testing. For some reason the CPSC seems to think that children and adults like to lick the paint on their bikes. This has been a hot topic in the bmx world as it would effect adult racers (including Olympic athletes's bikes) too. I think I read that they have received a year grace period.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Ive read it over 3 times Doug.. I will stop by my buddies Kawasaki shop as soon as I can to get his take on this and let you guys know..

I really think this one is putting our kids in the wrong direction..

I was a bit weary about posting this as it could get political real quick.. That not why I posted it.. I just wanted you all to know what is happening here..

Yea fishing weights... lol when we were kids, my grandpa taught us to use our teeth the pinch the weight onto the fishing line.. This group will prolly outlaw those too.. lol

Carey


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

bmxmom said:


> This is not just for the atvs and dirtbikes. This has also hit the sport of bmx (which we participate in). All bike parts on a 24 inch bike or smaller will have to be tested for lead. It may put some smaller companies out of business because of the cost of testing. For some reason the CPSC seems to think that children and adults like to lick the paint on their bikes. This has been a hot topic in the bmx world as it would effect adult racers (including Olympic athletes's bikes) too. I think I read that they have received a year grace period.


How sad.. We started our son BMX racing at 4 years old.. He loved that Redline mini... Still has it hanging in his room..

We raced till he was 11 and went to doing concrete skate park riding.. Now he rides downhill mtn bikes.. Expensive hobby lol.. BMX racing was by far safer then riding bowls and mtn biking..

All I can say is kids LOVE BMX racing and it would be devestating to them to have to make them stop because of this..

Carey


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)




----------



## fourwalls (Sep 21, 2007)

Look out next they will outlaw swings and roller skates And to think we grew up playing in the streets and no helmets or knee pads. And the garden hose was the best water fountain in the yard. Boy times have changed.


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

UNBELIEVABLE!! How did any of us grow up???? My dad had buckets of lead in his blacksmith shop, that us kids used to play (read melt and pour into various molds) in on rainy days!! I can't honestly say why Dad had the lead, but us kids had a ball with it!! If non of you have ever played with hot molten lead you don't know what your missing!! It's fluid and shiny, and tons of fun. Did I mention that the fire we melted the lead over was fired by coal?? Not this new pansy soft low emission coal, but the old hard stinky black smoke coal!! And even though one of the molds made the lead look VERY MUCH like a cupcake or muffin as far as I know none of us ever tried to eat one!! What are these kids other choices for meals?????? 
Mom and Dad had 13 kids, and a bunch of cousins, and neighbor kids, and we ALL are still alive, and mostly healthy!!
I think its good we removed lead based paints and waterpipes, from our home, but someone has to stand up and say HEY!! enough already!!


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

I thought I heard that Mass. next year is going to force kids to wear helmets when they go sledding. Poor kids just can't have any fun









John


----------



## puffer (Aug 28, 2008)

Kids shouldnt be allowed to ride in cars either,because they like to chew on the dash board. How retarded!


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

guess i can't melt lead weights for my sons pinewood derby car anymore.............


----------



## Compulynx (Oct 15, 2008)

The only real danger to our kids futures lurk in a place called Washington, DC

C


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I got wind of this a couple of weeks ago and immediately fired of letters for our US Senators and my Congressional Rep. I've heard back from two so far, I think there is still a lot of confusion about the implementation of the rules on this. Though I have yet to get any firm answers on this it would appear that the manufacturers are going to error on the side of caution until they know where the Feds are coming down on this one.

If you haven't done, please take the time to email your Senator and Congressional rep NOW about this, _and the 100s of other stupid things they are doing to our country. _ If you don't have your Senator and Congressional Reps pages bookmarked already... shame on you


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

ember said:


> UNBELIEVABLE!! How did any of us grow up???? My dad had buckets of lead in his blacksmith shop, that us kids used to play (read melt and pour into various molds) in on rainy days!! I can't honestly say why Dad had the lead, but us kids had a ball with it!! If non of you have ever played with hot molten lead you don't know what your missing!! It's fluid and shiny, and tons of fun. Did I mention that the fire we melted the lead over was fired by coal?? Not this new pansy soft low emission coal, but the old hard stinky black smoke coal!! And even though one of the molds made the lead look VERY MUCH like a cupcake or muffin as far as I know none of us ever tried to eat one!! What are these kids other choices for meals??????
> Mom and Dad had 13 kids, and a bunch of cousins, and neighbor kids, and we ALL are still alive, and mostly healthy!!
> I think its good we removed lead based paints and waterpipes, from our home, but someone has to stand up and say HEY!! enough already!!


We used to melt lead in the garage. We would then mold it into bullets and shoot them in our black powder rifles. Yes, that means we also had containers of balck powder sitting around, and yes, that could be entertaining as well.









By the way, this bill doesn't just affect ATV sales...

Anyone making a "toy" must have it certified for not containing lead. That means that any small toy store selling locally or on the internet must pay to certify everything or close up shop. It is a huge burdeon on the small hand made toy manufacturers.


----------



## bbwb (Apr 4, 2008)

The lunatics are in charge of the asylum....









bbwb


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

Oh DARN! I was just getting ready to let my niece use my dirt bike as a teething ring!

Whats next? Sheesh! I guess I am going have to go to the old library to get my lead fix - I will have to start licking the walls again!


----------



## russk42 (Sep 10, 2007)

Foolish and overbroad law, and sadly, Im not too surprised. (although I can think of worse) 
when i think of all the stupid and dangerous things kids do on bikes---and there's plenty of stupidity in my area--i can't imagine anyone ever licking the battery.



Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> Yea fishing weights... lol when we were kids, my grandpa taught us to use our teeth the pinch the weight onto the fishing line.. This group will prolly outlaw those too.. lol


I did that too, but I hope nobody does that anymore---don't get me wrong, I don't think you do. 
Now that I know better, I'd no sooner let my son bite on a lead sinker than I'd let him smoke a cigarette. Lead is an insidious poison; it will build up in the bones, and slowly release into the bloodstream over years.

In any case, i think lead sinkers are already prohibited in many areas---due to water quality and wildlife issues.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

I am very constipated









In my Locale you need a Permit to do anything...................

I am awaiting my permit approval so i can take a Crap!!!!!








but that's where we are headed......................over legislated!!!!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I've once again been in contact with my two Senators, Congressional Rep and I called and yelled at the punk at CPSC. Please take the time to contact your Senator & Rep and let them know how you feel. Already, Honda has yanked down all Youth ATVs & Bikes from their website, and currently there is no end to this BS in sight. Its going to take enough of us to yell, scream and stomp our feet and most of all NOT to reelect the buffoons that approved this sloppy piece of legislation again. Unlike some regulations that really don't have an impact, this one is costing money, jobs and will eventually rob kids the chance to recreate outside. Please pick up the phone or send an email today! I even included a sample letter below, but here is something from Honda...









SAMPLE LETTER BELOW:

As a member of the OHV community, I want to voice my continued support for petitions filed by the Motorcycle Industry Council and Specialty Vehicle Institute of America to seek emergency relief from provisions that went into effect on February 10, 2009.

While I do support efforts by Consumer Product Safety Commission to protect children from lead content in products that truly present a risk to children, I do not believe the Commission intended that metal parts on ATVs and motorcycles be included in that regulation because they do not present a lead risk to children.

As the spring OHV recreation season rapidly approaches, I ask you to support efforts to exclude youth-oriented OHVs - and the businesses that sell and service them - from being unnecessarily impacted by this ban especially during this economic crisis.

Sincerely,


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

It would appear that the insanity that has taken over in Washington over this is now also impacting Adults too...

Cycle News | Stop The Insanity


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

I didn't think Congress' approval rating could sink any lower, but they are going to break their own dismal record with this and other nonsense.









Even though I don't ride anymore, I sent letters to congressman and senators.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Is it any wonder that this country is in the mess it is in? Do any of these Senators and Representatives even READ the text in the laws they are passing?

I think it's time to do with congress what we did with our (now ex-) Governor.

This could lead to banning bicycles, roller skates, and a whole host of toys that kids have played with for decades.

Do they realize that kids can drown in an inch of water in the bath tub? Ooops! I shouldn't have said that. They'll ban baths for kids until they are twelve, next.

Mike


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Scoutr2 said:


> ...
> Do they realize that kids can drown in an inch of water in the bath tub? Ooops! I shouldn't have said that. They'll ban baths for kids until they are twelve, next.
> 
> Mike


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

7Heaven, thanks for taking the time to write. That is the only way we're going to get this type of nonsense over turned now.

I know I got an email back from Senator Murray telling me she would monitor things, what I wrote back wasn't as nice as I told her it was time to get off her high horse and stop watching from the sidelines and get something done. As of yet... no reply.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

If you care about this topic and the fact that our government has gottena way with this type of abomination all you need to do is go to Representative Self's website, www.tomself.com and fill in your name, address and click send, this will generate a letter to be sent off to your Representatives and Senators, it won't take you but a minute and it can begin to turn the tide in our direction.

Then take that website and begin to send it anyone you can that will take the time to tell the Feds to back off.


----------



## psychodad (Dec 9, 2008)

Ah yes. another fine example of government cluelessness. I work for a local govt agency. I like to say our motto should be, Comman Sense... We don't do that.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Thanks yguy for the info.. I sent mine!

Carey


----------



## swcolorado (Mar 16, 2008)

I guess I'll have to cut motorcycles out of my boy's diet. Do they have a support group out there to help wean them back to regular food!!!!! I fired off my letters to anyone I could find today. It's hard to believe they have the time and money to do stupid things like this. Thanks for posting this.


----------

